# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  موسوعة قصص الأنبياء فى سين وجيم كاملة

## mohamed73

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قصص الأنبياء فى سين وجيم 
س 1 :- فى أى يوم خلق أدم ؟
ج :-فى يوم الجمعة فقد جاء فى الحديث (( خير يوم طلعت فيه الشمس يوم الجمعة  , فيه خلق ادم , وفيه أدخل الجنة , وفيه أخرج منها )) رواه مسلم 
س 2 :- من هو أكبر أولاد ادم عليه السلام ؟
ج :- قابيل 
س 3 :- ماهى أول جريمة قتل فى تاريخ البشرية ؟
ج : قتل قابيل أخاه هابيل 
س 4 :- من هو أبو البشر ؟
ج : هو ادم عليه السلام 
س 5 :- كم كان طول سينا ادم عليه السلام ؟
ج : ستون ذراعا 
س 6 :- هل كان ادم نبيا من انبياء الله تعالى ؟
ج : نعم فقد سئل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ادم أنبى هو ؟ قال : (( نبى مكلم )) ولكنه ليس برسول 
س 7 :- كيف خلقت حواء ؟
ج : خلقت من ضلع ادم من غير ان يحس ادم بذلك 
س 8 :- لماذا سميت حواء بهذا الاسم ؟
ج: لانها خلقت من حى وهوادم 
س 9 :- اين لقى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أباه ادم ليلة الاسراء والمعراج ؟
ج : فى السماء الدنيا 
س 10 :- كم مرة ذكر ادم فى القران الكريم ؟ 25 مرة*

----------


## mohamed73

س 11 :- من هو اول من خط بالقلم ؟
ج : ادريس عليه السلام 
س12 :- من هو اول من اعطى النبوة بعد ادم عليه السلام ؟
شيث عليه السلام 
س 13 :- فى أى سماء لقى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ادريس عليه السلام ليلة المعراج ؟
ج : فى السماء الرابعة 
س 14 :- كم كان بين ادم ونوح عليهما السلام ؟
ج : قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((كان بين ادم ونوح عشرة قرون كلهم على الاسلام )) 
س 15 :- من هو اول رسول بعث الى الارض ؟
ج : نوح عليه السلام 
س 16 :- مااسم قوم نوح عليه السلام ؟
ج : بنو راسب كما ذكر ابن جبير وغيره 
س 17 :- من هم الانبياء الذين سميت سور القران بأسمائهم ؟
ج : يونيس - هود - يوسف - ابراهيم - نوح - محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام 
س 18 :- من هو شيخ المرسلين ؟
ج : نوح عليه السلام 
س 19 :- كم عدد من امن بنوح عليه السلام ؟
ج : قال ابن عباس : كانوا ثمانين نفسا معهم نسائهم 
س 20 :- كم سنه دعا فيه نوح قومه الى الله تعالى ؟
ج : تسعمائة وخمسين عاما قال الله تعالى : (( فلبث فيهم الف سنة الاخمسين عاما فاخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون ))

----------


## mohamed73

س 21 :- الى من ينتسب كل من على الارض من بنى ادم ؟
ج : الى ابناء نوح عليه السلام وهم شام وحام ويافث . قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ( سام أبو العرب - وحام أبو الحبش -ويافث أبو الروم ) 
س 22 :- من من ابناء نوح قال ( ساوى الى جبل يعصمنى من الماء ) ؟
ج : كنعان بن نوح على نوح السلام 
س 23 :- من هم الانبياء العرب ؟
ج : هود - صالح - شعيب - محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
س 24 :- من هم القوم الذين أرسل اليهم سيدنا هود ؟
ج : عاد ارم 
س25 :- ماهى الاصنام التى عبدها قوم سيدنا هود ؟
ج : كانت اصنامهم ثلاثة : صمدا - صمودا - وهرا 
س 26 :- ماهى المنطقة التى أرسل قيها سيدنا هود ؟
ج : الاحقاف فى شمال حضر موت وعمان 
س 27 :- من اول من عبد الاصنام بعد الطفان ؟
ج : عاد الاولى 
س 28 :- كم مرة ذكر سيدنا هود فى القران ؟
ج : 4 مرات 
س 29 :- بما اهلك الله عادا قوم هود عليه السلام ؟
ج : بريح صرصر عاتية 
س 30 :- كم يوم استمر العذاب على عاد ؟
ج : سبع ليالى وثمانية أيام

----------


## mohamed73

س 31 :- ماهى قبيلة صالح عليه السلام ؟
ج : قبيلة ثمود 
س 32 :- ماهى الايه التى أظهرها الله على يد صالح ( استجابة لطلب قومه ) ؟
ج : قدر بن سالف 
س 33 :- من هو الرجل الذى عقر الناقة ؟
ج : قدار بن سالف 
س 34 :- بم أهلك الله ثمود ؟
ج : بالصاعقة 
س 35 :- من هو ابو الانبياء ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 36 :- ماهى كنية سيدنا ابراهيم ؟
ج : ابو الضيفان 
س 37 :- اين ولد ابراهيم عليه السلام ؟
ج ك فى بابل بالعراق 
س 38 :- من هو الملك الذى ناظره سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ؟
ج : النمروذ بن كنعان 
س 39 :- من هى اول امراة تزوجها ابراهيم عليه السلام ؟
ج : هى سارة ام اسحاق عليه السلام 
س 40 :- من هى اول امراة اختتنت وثقبت اذنها وطولت ذيلها ؟
ج : هاجر ام اسماعيل عليه السلام

----------


## mohamed73

س 41 :- اين دفن ابراهيم عليه السلام ؟
ج : فى مدينة الخليل 
س 42 :- من هم الانبياء الذين ذكروا فى القران واسماؤهم تبدأ بحرق الياء ؟
ج : ثلاثة انبياء وهم : يونس - يوسف - يحى - عليهم السلام 
س 43 :- من هو النبى الذى تولى وزارة مالية بمصر ؟
ج : يوسف عليه السلام 
س 44 :- من هو النبى الوحيد الذى ذكر فى الران واسمه يبدأ بحرف الصاد ؟
ج : صالح عليه السلام 
س 45 :- من هو النبى الذى بقى حيا حتى الان ؟
ج : عيسى عليه السلام 
س 46 :- من هو النبى الذى علمه الله لغة الطير والحيوان ؟
ج : سليمان عليه السلام 
س 47 :- من هو النبى الذى سجن ظلا ؟
ج : يوسف عليه السلام 
س 48 :- من هو النبى الذى لقب بذى النون ؟
ج : يونس عليه السلام 
س 49 :- من هو النبى الذى سخر الله له الجبال تسبح معه ؟
ج : داود عليه السلام 
س 50 :- من هى ام اسماعيل عليه السلام ؟
ج : هاجر عليها السلام

----------


## mohamed73

س 51 :-من هو اول من ضيف الضيف ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 52 :-بماذا اهلك الله تعالى قوم سيدنا نوح عليه السلام ؟
ج : بالطوفان 
س 53 :- من هو النبى الذى أعطى شطر الحسن ؟
ج : يوسف عليه السلام 
س 54 :- من هو النبى الذ ينسب الى امه دايما فى القران ؟
ج : عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام 
س 55 :- من هو النبى الذى لقب بخليفة الله ؟
ج : داود عليه السلام 
س 56 :- من هو النبى الوحيد الذى ذكر فى القران وهو نبى وابن نبى ابن نبى ابن نبى ؟
ج : يوسف بن يعقوب بن اسحاق بن ابراهيم 
س 57 :- من الذى صنع العجل لبنى اسرائيل ؟
ج : السامرى 
س 58 :- من خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين ؟
ج : محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
س 59 :- من هو النبى الذى القاه قومه فى النار ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 60 :- من هو النبى الذى وضع خطة اقتصادية لسبع سنوات لانقاظ مصر من المجاعة ؟
ج : يوسف عليه السلام

----------


## mohamed73

س 61 :- من هو النبى الذى ادعى قومه كذبا انه صلب ؟
ج : عيسى عليه السلام 
س 62 :- من هم الأنبياء الذين ذكروا فى القران وكل منهم نبى وابن نبى ؟
ج : سته أنبياء وهم :
* اسماعيل بن ابراهيم
* اسحاق بن ابراهيم
* يعقوب بن اسحاق
* يوسف بن يعقوب
* يحى بن زكريا
* سليمان بن داود 
س 63 :- ماهى المنطقة التى عاش فيها قوم سيدنا الياس ؟
ج : المدينة المعروفة اليوم ب ( بعلبك ) 
س 64 :- من هو النبى الذى لقب بكلمة الله ؟
ج : عيسى عليه السلام 
س 65 :- من هو النبى الذى الان له الله الحديد ؟
ج : داود عليه السلام 
س 66 :- ماهو الصنم الذى عبده قوم سيدنا الياس عليه السلام ؟
ج : صنمهم يسمى (بعل ) 
س 67 :- ما اسم زوجة فرعون التى امنت بموسى عليه السلام ؟
ج : اسية بنت مزاحم 
س 68 :- من هو خليل الله ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 69 :- ماهى الدعوة التى دعا بها يونس عليه السلام وهو فى بطن الحوت ؟
ج : لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 
س 70 :- ماهو عدد أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام ؟
ج : اثنا عشر ولدا ذكرا وكان أشرفهم وأجلهم يوسف عليه السلام

----------


## mohamed73

س 71 :- كم سنة استمر أيوب فى بلائه ؟
ج : ثمانى عشرة سنة 
س 72 :- ماهى القرية التى بعثت فيها يونس عليه السلام ؟
ج : نينوى 
س 73 :- من هو كليم الله ؟
ج : موسى عليه السلام 
س 74 :-من هو الاخ الشقيق الوحيد ليوسف عليه السلام ؟
ج : بنيامين 
س 75 :- من هو النبى الذى اجر نفسه ثمانى سنين او عشر سنين على عفة فرجه وطعام بطنه ؟
ج : موسى عليه السلام 
س 76 :-من هو النبى الذى يذكر كلما ذكر الصبر ؟
ج : أيوب عليه السلام 
س 77 :- من هو النبى الذى يعد جد العرب ؟
ج : اسماعيل عليه السلام 
س 78 :- ماهى المعصية التى اشتهر بها قوم سيدنا شعيب ؟
ج : تطفيف الكيل والميزان 
س 79 :- من هو خطيب الأنبياء ؟
ج : شعيب عليه السلام 
س 80 :- ماهى القرية التى أرسل اليها لوط عليه السلام؟
ج : سدوم

----------


## mohamed73

س 81:- من هم أصحاب الأيكة ؟
ج : هم قوم سيدنا شعيب عليه السلام 
س 82 :- ماهى الأيكة التى كان يعبدها قوم شعيب عليه السلام ؟
ج :شجرة كبيرة ملتفة الأغصان وحولها غيضة ملتفة بها 
س 83 :- فى أى أرض سكن قوم شعيب عليه السلام ؟
ج : أرض مدين بالشام 
س 84 :- ماهو مكان قرية لوط عليه السلام حاليا ؟
ج : البحر الميت 
س 85 :- كم كان عمر ابراهيم عليه السلام حين اختتن ؟
ج : ثمانين سنة ففى الحديث : (( اختتن ابراهيم النبى عليه السلام وهو ابن ثمانين سنة بالمقدوم )) 
س 86 :-ماصلة القرابة بين ابراهيم ولوط عليهما السلام ؟
ج : لوط ابن أخ ابراهيم عليهما السلام 
س 87 :- من هم أولاد اسحاق عليه السلام ؟
ج : اثنان
الاول : عيصو , الثانى : يعقوب وهو اسرائيل الذى ينتسب اليه بنو اسرائيل 
س 88 :- ماهو الفداء الذى فدى الله به اسماعيل عليه السلام ؟
ج : كبش قد رعى بالجنة أربعين خريفا كما قال عبد الله بن عباس رضى الله عنهما 
س 89 :- من هى ام اسحاق عليه السلام ؟
ج : سارة عليها السلام 
س 90 :- كم عدد الأنبياء الذين ذكرت أسماؤهم فى القران ؟
ج : 25 نبيا

----------


## mohamed73

س 91 :- ماهى الآيه التى ذكرت أسماء أكبر عدد من الأنبياء ؟
ج : قوله تعالى : (* انا أوحينا اليك كما أوحينا الى نوح والنبين من بعده  وأوحينا الى ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وعيسى وأيوب ويونس  وهارون وسليمان وآتينا داوود زبورا *) سورة النساء : (163) 
س 92 :- فى القران الكريم خمسة أنبياء سماهم الله قبل أن يولدوا فمن هم ؟
ج : * محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (( ومبشرا برسول يأتى من بعدى اسمه أحمد )) "الصف:6"
* يحى عليه السلام (( وانا نبشرك بغلام اسمه يحى )) "مريم :7"
* اسحاق ويعقوب عليهما السلام (فبشرناها باسحاق ومن وراء اسحاق يعقوب ) "هود :71"
* عيسى عليه السلام : ( ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم ) "ال عمران : 45" 
س 93 :- ماهو الاسم الذى أطلقة القران على تلاميذ عيسى عليه السلام ؟
ج : الحواريون 
س 94 :- من هو أكثر نبى ذكر فى القران الكريم ؟
ج : موسى عليه السلام فقد ورد اسمه 136 
س 95 من هو أقل نبى ذكر اسمه فى القران الكريم ؟
ج : اليسع وذا الكفل والياس وادريس وكل منهم ذكر مرتين فقط 
س 96 :- من هو النبى الذى ذكر فى القران قصة زواجة ؟
ج : موسى عليه السلام 
س 97 :- من هى الملكة التى عاصرت سليمان وامنت بدعوته ؟
ج : بلقيس ملكة سبأ 
س 98 :- من هو الملك الذى مات وهو متكأ على عصاه ؟
ج : سليمان عليه السلام 
 س 99 :- من هو النبى الذى أرسله الله عز وجل الى قرية فامن جميع أهلها ؟
ج :يونس عليه السلام لقوله تعالى : ( فلولا كانت قرية امنت فنفعها ايمانها  الا قوم يونس لما امنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزى فى الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم  الى حين ) 
س 100 :- من هو النبى الذى وصف بأنه ( صاحب الحوت ) ؟
ج : يونس عليه السلام

----------


## mohamed73

س 101 :- من هو النبى الذى كفل مريم عليها السلام ؟
ج : زكريا عليه السلام 
س 102 :- من هو النبى الذى استطاع قتل الطاغية جالوت ؟
ج : داود عليه السلام 
س 103 :- نبى وصفه الله بأنه كان أمة فى عبادته وطاعته لربه فمن هو ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 104 :- من هم الأنبياء الذين ذكروا فى سورة الأعراف ؟
ج : سبعة أنبياء وهم : ( ادم - نوح - هود - صالح - لوط - شعيب - موسى ) 
س 105 :- من هو النبى الذى أخبره الله فى المهد ؟
ج : عيسى عليه السلام 
س 106 :- من هو النبى ابن النبى وأخو النبى وأبو النبى ؟
ج : اسحاق بن ابراهيم أخو اسماعيل وأبو يعقوب عليهم السلام 
س 107 :- كيف أهلك الله قوم صالح ؟
ج : بصيحة عظيمة هائلة 
س 108 :- هماك اسم اخر يطلق على نبى الله يعقوب عليه السلام فما هو ؟
ج :اسرائيل ومعناه عبد الله أو خادم الله 
س 109 :- ما أول معجزات موسى عليه السلام ؟
ج : تحويل عصاه الى حية 
س 110 :- اذكر بعض معجزات عيسى عليه السلام التى حكاها القران ؟
ج : احياء الموتى باذن الله وعمل أشكال من الطين علي هيئة الطير والنفخ فيها فتصبح طيرا باذن الله وابراء الأكمه والأبرص باذن الله

----------


## mohamed73

س 111 :- على لسان من جاء هذا الدعاء : ( ربنا انك تعلم مانخفى ومانعلن ومايخفى على الله من شئ فلا الأرض ولا فى السماء ) ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 112 :- من هو النبى الذى أمره الله أن يدعوبهذا الدعاء (* وقل رب أنزلنى منزلا مباركا وأنت خير المنزلين *) المؤمنون 29 ؟
ج : نوح عليه السلام 
س 113 :- من هو النبى الذى كسر أصنام قومه فى يوم عيدهم ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 114 :- ماذا قال ابراهيم عليه السلام حين ألقاه فى النار ؟
ج : قال (( حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل )) رواه البخارى 
س 115 :- على لسان من من الأنبياء جاء هذا الدعاء (* رب قد اتيتنى من الملك  وعلمتنى من تأويل الأحاديث فاطر السموات والأرض أنت ولى فى الدنيا والأخرة  توفنى مسلما وألحقنى مع الصالحين *) ؟
ج : على لسان يوسف عليه السلام 
س 116 :- هل مايزال الخضر عليه السلام حيا حتى الآن ؟
ج : الصحيح أنه مات لقوله تعالى ( وماجعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد ) 
س 117 :- على لسان من جاء هذا الدعاء : ( رب أوزعنى أن أشكر نعمتك  التىأنعمت على وعلى والدى وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه وأدخلنى برحمتك فى عبادك  الصالحين ) ؟
ج: سليمان عليه السلام 
س 118 :- ماهو النبى الذى قص علينا القران خبر دعونه لأبيه للايمان بالله ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام مع أبيه ازر 
س 119 :- ماهى أول سورة فى المصحف سميت باسم نبى ؟
ج : سورة يونس عليه السلام 
س 120 :- ما اخر سورة فى المصحف سميت باسم نبى ؟
ج : سورة نوح عليه السلام حسب ترتيب المصحف الآن

----------


## mohamed73

س 121 :- ماهى ايات أو معجزات موسى التسع ؟
ج : الآيات التسع التى كانت لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام هى :
* العصا
* اليد
* الطوفان
* الجراد
* القمل
* الضفادع
* الدم
* أخذ ال فرعون بالسنين
* النقص من الثمرات لآل فرعون 
س 122 :- من هو النبى الذى دعى الله بقوله : ( رب اغفر لى وهب لى ملكا لآينبغى لأحد من بعدى ) ؟
ج : سليمان عليه السلام 
س 123 ك- من هو النبى الذى كان يصنع الدروع ظ
ج : داود عليه السلام 
س 124 :- من هو النبى الذى ذكر خبر زواجه ومهر عروسه فى القران ؟
ج : موسى عليه السلام 
س 125 :- لماذا سمى الخضر عليه السلام بهذا الأسم ؟
ج : روى البخارى عن أبى هريرة أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( انما  سمى الخضر لأنه جلس على فروة بيضاء فاذا هى تهتز من خلفه خضراء )) والفروة  الحشيش الآ بيض أو الهشيم اليابس أو الأرض البيضاء التى لانبات فيها 
س 126 :- كم عدد الأنبياء والرسل ؟
ج : عدد الأنبياء : 124 ألف نبى
الرسل :313 ذكر منهم فى القران 25 
س 127 :- من هو النبى الوحيد الذى بأ اسمه بحرف اللام ؟
ج :لوط عليه السلام 
س 128 :- من هو النبى الذى خاف على بنيه من الحسد ؟
ج :يعقوب عليه السلام 
س 129 :- كم مره ذكر نبى الله سليمان عليه السلام فى القران ؟
ج : 17 مرة 
س 130 :- أم نبى من أنبياء الله ذكر ميلادها ونشأتها فى القران الكريم فمن هى ؟
ج : مريم بنت عمران أم عيسى عليهما السلام

----------


## mohamed73

س 131 :-من هو النبى الذى أعد طعاما لضيوفه الملائكة ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 132 :- كم مرة ذكر داود عليه السلام فى القران الكريم ؟
ج : 16 مرة 
س 133 :- ابن من أبناء النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم سماه باسم أحد الأنبياء فمن هو ؟
ج : ابراهيم بن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
س 134 :- قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لو لم أبعث فيكم لبعث ....)) فمن هو ؟
ج :عمر . والحديث رواه الترمذى 
س 135 :- من هو النبى الذى حطم أصنام قومه فى يوم عيد لهم ؟
ج ك أبو الأنبياء ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 136 :- من هو النبى الذى عاصر حكم الهكسوس فى مصر ؟
ج : يوسف عليه السلام 
س 137 :- من هو النبى الذى قال عنه القران (( أخا عاد )) ؟
ج : هود عليه السلام 
س 138 :- كم مدة رسالة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام ؟
ج : 40 سنة 
س 139 :- نبى وصحابى كلاهما لقب بالصديق فمن هو ؟
ج: يوسف عليه السلام و أبو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه 
س 140 :- لماذا سمى سيدنا ادم عليه السلام بهذ الأسم ؟
ج : لانه خلق من ( أديم الأؤض ) أى من ترابها

----------


## mohamed73

س 141 :- ماهى القارة التى ولد فيها معظم الأنبياء الذين ذكروا فى القران ؟
ج : قارة اسيا 
س 142 :- من هم الأنبياء الذين سميت بأسمائهم سور فى القران ؟
ج : يوسف - يونس - هود - ابراهيم - نوح - محمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام 
س 143 :- كم كان عمر نبى الله ابراهيم حين اختتن ؟
ج : ثمانون عاما كما جاء فى الحديث المتفق عليه 
س 144 :- من هم قوم هود عليه السلام ؟
ج : هم قوم عاد 
س 145 :- من هما زوجتا ابراهيم عليه السلام ؟
ج : هاجر وسارة عليهما السلام 
س 146 :- كم مرة ذكر سيدنا يحى فى القران الكريم ؟
ج :5 مرات 
س 147 :- كم عدد حملة العرش ؟
ج : ثمانية ملائكة 
س 148 :- من الذى صلى على ادم عليه السلام صلاة الجنازة ؟
ج : هم الملائكة كبروا عليه أربع تكبيرات 
س 149:- كم مرة ذكر سيدنا ابراهيم فى القران ؟
ج : 69 مرة 
س 150 :- هناك أرض لم تر الشمس غير مرة واحدة فما هى ؟
ج : هى الجسر الذى عبر عليه موسى عليه السلام وقومه البحر

----------


## mohamed73

س 151 :- أيهما مات أولا موسى أم هارون عليهما السلام ؟
ج : هارون عليه السلام مات أولا ثم موسى عليه السلام مات بعده بثلاث سنوات 
س 152 :- من من الأنبياء كان من بلد عداس الذى لقيه النبى فى هجرته للطائف ؟
ج : يونس بن متى عليهما السلام 
س 153 :- من هو النبى الذى دعا قومه فقال لهم : (* أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين *) ؟
ج : شعيب عليه السلام 
س 154 :- من هو النبى الذى انقلبت عصاه حيه تسعى ؟
ج : موسى عليه السلام 
س 155 :- من هو صاحب هذا الدعاء ( واغفر لآبى انه كان من الضالين ) ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 156 :- قوم لعنوا على لسان داود وعيسى ابن مريم عليهم السلام فمن هم ؟
ج : الذين كفروا من بنى اسرائيل 
س 157 :- من هو الذى علم قابيل كيف يدفن أخيه هابيل ؟
ج : الغراب 
س 158 :- من هم أشد الناس بلاء ؟
ج : الآنبياء 
س 159 :- من هو النبى الذى قال لقومه : (( أتبنون بكل ربع ايه تعبثون )) ؟
ج : هود عليه السلام 
س 160 :- من هم أول أبناء ادم من الذكور ؟
ج : قابيل وهابيل

----------


## mohamed73

س 161 :- من هو النبى الذى سيقول له الله يوم القيامة : (( أأ،ت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمى الهين من دون الله )) ؟
ج : عيسى عليه السلام 
س 162 :- من هو أشبة الصحابة بعيسى عليه السلام ؟
ج: عروة بن مسعود رضى الله عنه 
س 163 :- من هم الأنبياء الذين بدأت أسمائهم بحرف الميم ؟
ج : موسى ومحمد عليهما السلام 
س 164 :- أم نبى وهى من زوجات النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الجنة فمن هى ؟
ج : مريم بنت عمران عليها السلام 
س 165 :- على يد من دخل بنو اسرائيل الأرض المقدسة ؟
ج : يوشع بن نون عليه السلام 
س 166 :- أين كلم موسى عليه السلام ربه ؟
ج :عند جبل طور سيناء 
س 167 :- من هو النبى الذى وصفه الله بانه (( صادق الوعد - ويأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة )) ؟
ج : اسماعيل عليه السلام 
س 168 :- من الذى التقط موسى من البحر فى مهده ؟
ج : جوارى أسية بنت مزاحم زوجة فرعون 
س 169 :- ماهى الرؤيا التى تكررت لابراهيم عليه السلام ؟
ج : أن يذبح ولده اسماعيل عليه السلام 
س 170 :- ماذا صنعت هاجر حين لم تجد الماء لاسماعيل عليه السلام ؟
ج : كانت تسعى بين الصفا والمروة بحثا عن الماء سبع مرات

----------


## mohamed73

س 171 :- ماهى المعجزة التى طلب ابراهيم عليه السلام أن يراها ؟
ج : أن يريه الله كيفية احياء الموتى 
س 172 :- من الذى باشر قتل ناقة صالح عليه السلام ؟
ج : قدار بن سالف 
س 173 :- فى أى يوم انزل الانجيل علي عيسى عليه السلام ؟
ج : 13 رمضان 
س 174 :- كم كان عدد الرجال الذين تامروا على قتل صالح عليه السلام ؟
ج : تسعة رجال 
س 175 :- من هما النبيان اللذان وهبهما الله الأولاد على كبر ؟
ج : زكريا وابراهيم عليهما السلام 
س 176 :- نبى كان أبوه كافر وابناه نبيان فمن هو ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 177 :- ماهو الكتاب الذى أنزله الله على داود عليه السلام ؟
ج : الزبور 
س 178 :- الى اين هرب موسى بعد أن قتل المصرى ؟
ج : أرض مدين 
س 179 :- فى أى يوم نجى الله موسى عليه السلام من فرعون ؟
ج : يوم عاشوراء 
س 180 :-ماهى القبيلة التى سكنت مع اسماعيل وهاجر عليهما السلام عند زمزم ؟
ج : قبيلة جرهم

----------


## mohamed73

س 181 :- ما اسم الجبل الذى رست عليه سفينة نوح عليه السلام ؟
ج : جبل الجودى 
س 182 :- كيف عرفت الجن بوفاة سليمان عليه السلام ؟
ج : حين أكلت الأرض عصاه فوقع على الأرض 
س 183 :- أين كان مقر ملك سليمان عليه السلام ؟
ج : بيت المقدس 
س 184 :- من الذى قتل جالوت ؟
ج : داود عليه السلام 
س 185 :- على أى حال مات داود عليه السلام ؟
ج : مات ساجدا 
س 186 :- ماذا كان يعمل زكريا عليه السلام ؟
ج : نجار 
س 187 :- كم كان عمر يوسف حين ألقى فى الجب ؟
ج : 14 عاما 
س 188 :- بماذا وصفت بنت الرجل الصالح فى مدين موسى عليه السلام ؟
ج : القوى الأمين 
س 189 :- ماهو دعاء يونس عليه السلام وهو فى الحوت ؟
ج : لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 
س 190 :- ما اسم أم ابراهيم عليه السلام ؟
ج : يوكابد بنت لاوى

----------


## mohamed73

س 191 :- ماهى علامة لقاء موسى بالخضر ؟
ج : فقد الحوت 
س 192 :- كم سنة سيبقى عيسى عليه السلام حين ينزل فى أخر الزمان ؟
ج : 40 سنة 
س 193 :- فيمن قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أكرم الناس .....)) ؟
ج : يوسف بن يعقوب بن اسحاق ابن ابراهيم . ( صحيح الجامع ) 
س 194 :- من هم القوم الذين عادوا جبريل عليه السلام ؟
ج : اليهود 
س 195 :- من هو النبى الذى أسجد الله له ملائكته ؟
ج : ادم عليه السلام 
س 196 :- من هو النبى الذى اتخذه الله خليلا ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 197 :- نبى وصفه الله بانه ماكان يهودى ولا نصرانى ولكن حنيفا مسلما فمن هو ؟
ج : ابراهيم عليه السلام 
س 198 :- من هم القوم الذين زعموا أنهم قتلوا عيسى عليه السلام ؟
ج : اليهود (* وما قتلوه وماصلبوه ولكن شبه لهم *) 
س 199:- من هم القوم الذين عبدوا العجل حين غاب عنهم نبيهم مده ؟
ج : بنوا اسرائيل قوم سيدنا موسى عليه السلام 
س 200 :- نبى من الأنبياء ذكر الله كيفية موت ابنه فمن هو ؟
ج : نوح عليه السلام مات ابنه غرقا فى الطوفان

----------


## mohamed73

س 201 :- نبى اتاه الله الحكمة وهو صبى فمن هو ؟
ج : سليمان عليه السلام 
س 202 :- نبى الان الله له الحديد وعلمه صناعة الدروع فمن هو ؟
ج : داود عليه السلام 
س 203 :- من هو أول من اصطفاه الله من البشر نبيا ؟
ج : ادم عليه السلام 
س 204 :- من هو النبى الذى ذكر الله كيف كان شفاؤه من مرضه ؟
ج : أيوب عليه السلام

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------

